# General > Application Testing >  A true Vigenere Cipher

## Mallard8

I hope I've uploaded this correctly.
It's a program that I created with the help from members of this forum to cipher and decipher text, I wrote the program after reading a book on cryptology and thought it would be good to help me learn more about VB.

I would appreciate any feedback on the way I have written the code, although the program is not of any use it has been a good exercise.

Thanks to all who helped and gave advice.

CipherText.zip

----------

